# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  احتياطات الواجب مراعاتها عند إعطاء الحقن

## الممرضه

[align=center]احتياطات الواجب مراعاتها عند إعطاء الحقن 


- يجب أن تعلم إنك تريد أن تساعد المريض على الشفاء بإذن الله و ليس لكي تنقل عدوى منھ إلى نفسك.

2- غسل اليدين بالماء و الصابون قبل و بعد إعطاءك الحقن للمريض شيء ضروري .

3- اختيار مكان مناسب ذو إضاءه مناسبة مع مراعاة خصوصية المريض .

4- قبل فتح الكيس المحتوي على السرنجة تأكد من تاريخ صلاحيتھا فإن وجدتھ منتھي فاعلم إنھا غير
صالحھ للإستخدام لإن تعقيمھا قد انتھى .

5- لا تستخدم سرنجة مستعملھ من قبل حتى لو كانت لنفس المريض .

6- قبل تعبئة السرنجة تأكد من صلاحية الدواء و عدم تعكره أو تغير لونھ.

7- قم بتعبئة الحقنة.

8- لا تقم بخلط نوعين من الدواء معا في سرنجة واحده إذا لم يكن ذلك موصوفا من جانب الطبيب.

9- إذا وجت فقاعات من الھواء في السرنجة قم بالطرق الخفيف بظھر إصبعك على جانب السرنجة حتى
ترتفع الفقاعات للأعلى ثم بعد ذلك قم بالضغط بالمكبس للأعلى حتى يبدأ الدواء بالخروج مستقيما من
فتحة الإبرة.

10- لا تلمس أبدا سن الحقنة بيدك .

11-لا تطھر أبدا الإبرة بأي مطھر فھي معقمھ .

12-لا تترك السرنجة بعد تعبئتھا بالدواء مكشوفة على أي سطح " مكتب مثلا " و لكن إذا كان لابد من
تركھا فقم بتغطيتھا بغطائھا لمده قصيرة .

13-بعد إعطاء الدواء قم بتغطية الإبرة بغطائھا و قم بفصلھا عن السرنجة و ضعھما معا في الكيس
البلاستيك أو ضع الإبرة في علبة الإبر المخصصة لجمع الإبر المستعملة و تخلص منھا بطريقھ آمنھ.

14- لا ترمي أبدا الإبرة في كيس القمامة دون غطائھا لإن من الممكن أن تصيب شخص آخر بالعدوى.


اختبارات الحساسية :- 


تجرى اختبارات الحساسیة مع بعض الأدویة لمعرفة إذا كان المریض عنده حساسیة من ھذا الدواء أم لا و إلیك الطریقھ :-

1-بعد تعبئة السرنجة " مع مراعاة الإحتیاطات المذكورة بالأعلى "

2- قم بحقن نصف ملي داخل الطبقة السطحیة للجلد في وسط الزراع أعلى الساعد قلیلا3-انتظر 5-10دقائق إذا ظھر احمرار للجلد في مكان الحقن و المریض أصبح یھرش في مكان الحقن فإن المریض حساس لھذا الدواء و یجب عدم إعطاءه لھ. 

4- و إذا لم تحدث ھذه الأعراض فیمكنك إعطاء المریض ھذا الدواء بأمان.

ملحوظة :-
اختبار الحساسیة یجب أن یتم كل مره تقوم فیھا بحقن المریض حقنة بنیسلین حتى لو ھو قال لك و حلف إن
لیس عنده حساسیة منھ فھذا لن یكلفك شيء أبدا و لكن قد یكلف المریض حیاتھ إذا كان خطأ.
من الأفضل إجراء الاختبار باستخدام إبرة إنسولین لإن سنھا صغیر و سوف تساعدك.[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووو ع النصائح  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

مشكووووووووووووور يا بركة

----------

